#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  MVN College of Engineering Faridabad 2012 Admission, Facilities, Fee, Branches

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Modern Vidya Niketan Society established in 1983 started its first school MVN Sector 17 under the dynamic leadership of  Late Shri Gopal Sharma, a great visionary and noted educationist. Shri Gopal Sharma rose to dizzying heights from a very humble background as a true son of the soil and launched a drive for the unexplored vistas of Quality Education for All. It was by virtue of his magnetic charisma and iron will power that he actualized his vision of a Senior Secondary School at Sec. 17, an imposing educational institution on a 2.25 acres of land, thus ushering in an era of quality education. Consequently, in the year 2000,  MVN Aravali Hills was born, sprawling in a lush green valley of the Aravali Hills and occupying an area of 8 acres. It was a mammoth task to erect such an architectural marvel, to boldly venture into such a phenomenal creation which remains a magnificent sight to behold.

The unprecedented results were the next boon when session 2002-03 saw 24 students striding into various prestigious IITs of the nation followed by 27 IITians in 2003-04, 20 IITians in 2004-05, 21 in 2005-06, 41 students in the same premier institution of India in the last session of 2006-07 and again in 2007-08, 41 MVNites entered the IITs. In 2008-09, 140 MVNites made it to IIT-JEE, Indias highest tally by any institution so far. Nitin Jain had done his Alma Mater proud by topping the year All India Merit list of IIT-JEE & AIEEE as well, an achievement for which he will be always remembered in the annals of our outstanding record. This affirms our position as a leading institution imparting unparalleled quality education and grooming the young & budding minds to achieve higher levels of success in their life. Today, under the leadership of  Mr. Varun Sharma & Mrs. Kanta Sharma, MVN is recognized for its visionary goals, enviable expertise and innate acumen. MVN offers effective and holistic solutions in the field of education. To immortalize the yearning passions and dreams of Shri Gopal Sharma who always wanted to hitch the educational wagon to the stars by establishing an Engineering College, MVN Society ventured into higher education by starting two technical institutes namely, Gopal Sharma Modern Vidya Niketan Institute of Engineering & Technology www.mvngs.com and Les Filles MVN Institute of Engineering & Technology www.mvnlf.com and one management Institute on NH-2, at Palwal, Haryana, in 2008.

*Branches* 

B Tech in ECE
B Tech in Mechanical
B Tech in IT
B Tech in CSE

*Fee Structure :*

Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
Total Fee for 3rd Year: Rs. 82950
Total Fee for 4th Year: Rs. 84350

Total Fee: Rs. 350150

*Campus Facilities*

*Cafeteria*

The health of people is really the foundation upon which all their happiness and all their power as a state depend.

We, at MVN, understand it. Hence, cafeteria has menus that are designed by a team of professional dieticians, comprising nutritious and wholesome food to ensure a well-balanced diet.

*Hostel*

Own Space  A home away from home

The management of MVN recognizes the need for students to feel comfortable and reassured. Living away from home in new surroundings, and adapting to those new surroundings is not an easy task. However, MVN ensures that the transition from home life to hostel life is a smooth one. Hostel staff as well as the teaching staff on campus are there for students in the case of an unforeseen exigency or simply a query. The campus is also well-connected so that students can access the market areas outside the campus conveniently.

The hostel rooms at MVN are spacious and clean. Excellent hygiene is ensured through regular maintenance. The dedicated staff for hostel services is efficient, helpful and co-operative.

100% Power Backup in hostels are available from sunset to sunrise. This ensures that students do not have to face power crisis. There is a dedicated, permanent team of employees who provide and maintain services. Both the hostels provide round the clock internet facility.

Separate hostel facility for boys and girls are arranged by the MVN Society with dedicated transport services in the vicinity of the campus.

Utmost care is being taken by the institute to make the stay of each student comfortable and secure. Mess facility is an integral part of the hostels.

Hygienic and good quality food caters to the tastes of students from different regions. That apart, facilities of indoor gymnasium, games, etc are also made available. Round the clock electric and water supply with quick maintenance and security are assured in each hostel.

*Medical Facilities*

A healthy body makes for a healthy mind.

A medical facility is available on campus with a full-time qualified nurse and Doctor for exigencies and consultation. The institute also has a tie-up with a nearby premier Hospital for treatment and medical care at subsidized charges.

*Sports facilities*

Beyond Academics

The industry today seeks not just knowledge workers, but action oriented leaders who adapt to changing situations with ease.

At MVN, the infrastructure has been designed with exceptional facilities for sports as well as recreational activities.

We at MVN pride ourselves in Sports arena that includes skating rink, basket ball grounds and swimming pool

Queries are Welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: DJ College of Engineering, Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Facilities, Placement ACME Faridabad 2012 Admissions, Fee, Placements, Branches Discussion JB Knowledge Park , Faridabad 2012 Admission, fee, Placements, Branches Discusssion Aravali College of Engineering, Faridabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements MRIU Faridabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee , Placements

----------

